# NOD32 AntiVirus



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I purchased NOD32  a few months ago and I'm LOVING it. I recommend this antivirus for anyone. It's quiet, and it's fast. It will warn you if you have downloaded a virus (I have found that Norton doesn't do anything and neither does McAfee).

You can get the trial here: http://www.eset.com/download/index.php


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

Avianca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased NOD32  a few months ago and I'm LOVING it. I recommend this antivirus for anyone. It's quiet, and it's fast. It will warn you if you have downloaded a virus (I have found that Norton doesn't do anything and neither does McAfee).
> 
> You can get the trial here: http://www.eset.com/download/index.php


I agree. Microsoft,Dell and Canon also use NOD32. Lightweight and fast.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's just how they advertise it, lightweight and quick. 

It's a great AV. :up:


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Have used it for 3 years.:up: :up:


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree. :up: I haven't decided yet if I like my Kerio firewall.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice sig, scatteredmin.  :up:


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll always stand by my signature. I'm always interested in testing my protection further though, so I'd love to get some feedback on what I use. I have a mid-to-high spec PC, so I'm always interested to hear about better performing *free* apps. So far, since moving away from commercial security applications to free ones, I've had no problems (have previously lost some files thanks to ZoneAlarm Pro Security Suite).

I'd be grateful to anybody who'll help me test different combinations of free apps 

Jay


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jaymanson, there are some things wrong with your signature....

1. You shouldn't have more than one anti-virus app. running at one time. they can conflict and make things worse.

2. If you were running all those at the same time, you computer would be slower.

3. 100% security is impossible. Even with Sandboxie, it's impossible.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> jaymanson, there are some things wrong with your signature....
> 
> 1. You shouldn't have more than one anti-virus app. running at one time. they can conflict and make things worse.
> 
> ...


Hi ferrija1,

Thanks for your feedback. After my disaster with Zonealarm pro I do take security very seriously, so I'm grateful for any feedback!! Could you clarify some things for me though:

1) The only anti-virus I run is AVG so I'm not sure what you mean there? Spyware Terminator checks spyware / adware, Comodo is a firewall, and Cyberhawk is a HIPS system (protects against zero day attacks; i.e. suspicious behaviour rather than virus signature detection)

2) I personally have no slowdown issues - my PC is ready to go in 15-20 seconds from power-on. Like I said, I have a mid-high spec PC so I would be interested to hear what PCs run these applications with speed problems. I have tested this combination on a 533MHz PC with 128Mb RAM running XP pro to no major speed problems compared to normal startup. It's a PC I keep for testing web apps on a dial-up connection which I call 'The Dinosaur' 

3) You're probably right there - I was chatting to a security advisor the other day about sandboxes and we've agreed that even they can be bypassed. For the most part, however, it's as close to 100% as you could possibly get. 100% security is only as attainable as the user who controls it, and we feel that users themselves likely create the majority of problems by their own actions!! A sandbox *will* contain all browser and application based attacks if used properly - as I said, I want some examples of where these things will fail!! Please give me more specifics rather than general statements! I'm a web designer with an above average understanding of other areas, but I'm not so pig-headed that I can't learn a few things!! 

Jay

EDIT: I've now slightly modified my sig to reflect what I just said; i.e. sandboxing will not protect 100% on its own but layered with other security should do the job!! please prove me otherwise as I want to know!!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jaymanson said:


> 1) The only anti-virus I run is AVG so I'm not sure what you mean there? Spyware Terminator checks spyware / adware, Comodo is a firewall, and Cyberhawk is a HIPS system (protects against zero day attacks; i.e. suspicious behaviour rather than virus signature detection)


Hmmmmm....
[WEBQUOTE="http://www.novatix.com/cyberhawk/"]Protects against both known and zero-day viruses, worms, trojans, buffer overflows, rootkits and even some spyware. [/WEBQUOTE]It still has the conventional way built-in.



> 3) You're probably right there - I was chatting to a security advisor the other day about sandboxes and we've agreed that even they can be bypassed. For the most part, however, it's as close to 100% as you could possibly get. 100% security is only as attainable as the user who controls it, and we feel that users themselves likely create the majority of problems by their own actions!! A sandbox *will* contain all browser and application based attacks if used properly - as I said, I want some examples of where these things will fail!! Please give me more specifics rather than general statements! I'm a web designer with an above average understanding of other areas, but I'm not so pig-headed that I can't learn a few things!!
> 
> Jay
> 
> EDIT: I've now slightly modified my sig to reflect what I just said; i.e. sandboxing will not protect 100% on its own but layered with other security should do the job!! please prove me otherwise as I want to know!!


It still is a bit misleading (especially saying with Sandboxie and those anti-malware apps. give you 100% security), you may want to say something like a "strong layer of security" instead of 100%.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

NOD32 is the best antivirus tool you can find on the internet at this time. :up:

i recommend it to everyone.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Out with the Norton that is annoying and uses up lot's of resources and doesn't do anything! -- In with the NOD32 that is quiet, and uses barely any resources, and is very good at detecting things.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow - to be honest I was so drunk when I typed that last post, I don't even really remember doing it  If only I could actually speak that coherently when I'm pi$$ed 

I'm still not convinced that I should not use an anti-virus program like AVG alongside a HIPS program like Cyberhawk. They both work in very different ways - AVG holds a database of specific virus signatures which it then checks against all files during a scan, while Cyberhawk does not hold any database or look for anything specific but rather watches out for suspicious behaviour in the system by any application, virus, spyware, etc.

AVG can only detect viruses when their signature is uploaded to the program via an update so that's why Cyberhawk is there to protect against these types of zero day attacks. However, it does not have the virus treatment abilities of an anti-virus application so I do still need AVG in place.

If you are using NOD32 then you are actually already running both AV and HIPS together - eset have just built HIPS into NOD32 and called it ThreatSense Technology. I've personally never used NOD32 but I'm sure it's a great AV, however all together those 4 applications I'm running right now are using less memory than this Firefox window I have open, and the kicker for me is that they are *free*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jaymanson said:


> I'm still not convinced that I should not use an anti-virus program like AVG alongside a HIPS program like Cyberhawk. They both work in very different ways - AVG holds a database of specific virus signatures which it then checks against all files during a scan, while Cyberhawk does not hold any database or look for anything specific but rather watches out for suspicious behaviour in the system by any application, virus, spyware, etc.
> 
> AVG can only detect viruses when their signature is uploaded to the program via an update so that's why Cyberhawk is there to protect against these types of zero day attacks. However, it does not have the virus treatment abilities of an anti-virus application so I do still need AVG in place.
> 
> If you are using NOD32 then you are actually already running both AV and HIPS together - eset have just built HIPS into NOD32 and called it ThreatSense Technology. I've personally never used NOD32 but I'm sure it's a great AV, however all together those 4 applications I'm running right now are using less memory than this Firefox window I have open, and the kicker for me is that they are *free*


They can still conflict. 



> I've personally never used NOD32 *but I'm sure it's a great AV*


Just like you say those 4 apps. are great....


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, running more than one AV's can easily conflict.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

> Yeah, running more than one AV's can easily conflict.


at least he is at the right place to seek help if his system freezes..  

there is no better place on the internet to seek help then TSG.

hell...we can even teach you how to cook pasta!


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

Spyware Terminator also has HIPS built-in. It's under the Advanced settings tab.:up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

masterjim said:


> Spyware Terminator also has HIPS built-in. It's under the Advanced settings tab.:up:


That's even worse for conflicting......


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

No problem here. I run NOD32,Spyware Terminator with HIPS activated and Windows Defender on both my desktop and laptop with no conflict issues. At work I put AVG antivirus and Spyware Terminator on a Celeron HP desktop with no conflict problems. Ad-aware & Spybot were also on there which I later took off due to subpar performance compared to ST.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

masterjim said:


> No problem here. I run NOD32,Spyware Terminator with HIPS activated and Windows Defender on both my desktop and laptop with no conflict issues. At work I put AVG antivirus and Spyware Terminator on a Celeron HP desktop with no conflict problems. Ad-aware & Spybot were also on there which I later took off due to subpar performance compared to ST.


That's because you don't know they're conflicting.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in agreement with masterjim so far - I have been running my combination for some time now with no *obvious* conflicts.



ferrija1 said:


> That's because you don't know they're conflicting.


Ferrija1 - You've posted 4 times that they can conflict so you must be pretty sure of that, but I'm really looking for you to qualify your statement now. Could you tell me actually how you are identifying these conflicts, or throw me a link to where these have been tested fully for conflicts so I can look at the results and even test further myself using the same techniques. Since NOD32 also runs HIPS, can you be 100% sure that's not conflicting with its own virus scanning abilities?

Thanks again


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's common knowledge.........


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

In other words..... you don't know then?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There's probably some way you could find it, I'm not sure, though.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we get back on topic now people?


Thanks...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure, though I think it's solved.....


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Sure, though I think it's solved.....


Solved? I was just wondering if anyone else had something to say about the program.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can understand where Jaymanson is coming from because the Novatix website does state that there is no conflict running their software along side of whatever anti-virus software.
I personally run Esets Nod 32 and have for the past year. There is a possibility that they have come up with something new and innovative. As a precaution I would take a wait and see approach and let the Security gurus hash it out before I would run two anti-virus apps concurrently.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing at request of thread starter.


----------

